

Bing Partners with Kayak - forgot_password
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2011/03/04/bing-welcomes-kayak.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0

======
forgot_password
Odd because Bing bought Farecast a few years ago and Kayak is Farecast's
biggest competitor

~~~
jdp23
It sounds to me like they're reallocating engineering resources: "For Bing,
this means we can focus our development resources on delivering even more
unique and valuable features for customers. In essence, this lets us do more
for our customers as we continue to invest in next-generation travel
experiences."

~~~
disc
Aside from acquiring Farecast and copying Kayak's UI, what travel features has
Bing developed? Seems wiser to let the Kayak team do this work, as they are
really good at it.

(I'm unsure whether Bing is acquiring Kayak wholesale or if they're just
sourcing their flight data from them.)

------
krisrak
I thought Bing was already copying Kayak, here is a article from 2009 -
<http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/06/kayak-bing/>

I think there was a lawsuite and settled

